# Chinese/Japanese/Russian/Albanian/Vietnamese/Urdu: English class



## suzzzenn

Hi, 

I need the followng information translated into a few different languages. My University wants to offer English classes to the community. I need this in Chinese, Japanese, Russian, Albanian, Vietnamese, and especially, *Urdu*. 


*Learn English at the University!*
*Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes*

*Who: Everybody is welcome*

*When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. *

*Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. *

*Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. *

*For more information*: 



Since I don't know most of these languages, could you please let me know where the line breaks are so I can set the flyer up correctly? 
Thanks
Susan


----------



## charlie2

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> *Learn English at the University!*
> 到大學學英語﹗
> *Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes*
> 初級班﹑中級班和高級班
> 
> 
> 
> *Who: Everybody is welcome*
> 歡迎任何人士參加
> 
> *When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. *
> 時間﹕由十月十日至十一月十七日逢星期二﹑三和四晚七時十五分到八時四十五分
> 
> *Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. *
> 學費﹕六星期共四十五元﹐一週三晚
> 
> *Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. *
> 評核測試﹕十月六日七時三十分 Education Building, 一一五室
> 
> *For more information*: 如有查詢﹕


 
(1) I can't translate Education Building. In any case I don't think you have a Chinese name for that building.
(2) The time for placement test. Is it a.m. or p.m.?
(3) I (I mean my computer) can't do the simplified Chinese characters. What I put down here are the traditional characters.
(4) I didn't put in the year 2005 for the duration of the term, it seems weird to me, I don't know why. 
Hope it will help you.


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Charlie,

The classes are in the evening, PM. Now that you mention it, explicitly stating the year is strange and I will take it out of the original. 

Do you think a sign written in these characters will be easily readable to the immigrant community? I'm not sure what the difference between simplified and traditional characters is. I am not sure which dialect of Chinese is most widely spoken in this area, but if I remember correctly, the written language is the same regardless of what region of China you are from. Is this true?

Thanks for your help! 

Susan


----------



## charlie2

It is only the time for the placement test which has a bit of a problem. I assume it is to take place at 7:30 in the evening. In that case you should put: *Placement test: October 6th at 7:30 p.m. Education Building, room 115. *
評核測試﹕十月六日晚上七時三十分 Education Building, 一一五室

On the question of traditional or simplified characters, perhaps I have erred on being overcautious. I would say that even in traditional characters, this notice in Chinese should be readable.


----------



## nam.c

Do you need korean susan?


----------



## cochagua

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I need the followng information translated into a few different languages. My University wants to offer English classes to the community. I need this in Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, Albanian, Portuguese, Spanish, Vietnamese, and Urdu.
> 
> 
> *Learn English at the University!*
> *Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes*
> 
> *Who: Everybody is welcome*
> 
> *When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. *
> 
> *Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. *
> 
> *Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. *
> 
> *For more information*:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't know most of these languages, could you please let me know where the line breaks are so I can set the flyer up correctly?
> Thanks
> Susan


 
¡Aprenda inglés en la Universidad!
Cursos para principiantes, intermedios y avanzados.

Quién: Todo el mundo es bienvenido.

Cuándo: Las clases tendrán lugar los martes, miércoles, jueves por la noche de 7.15 a 8.45. 10 de Octubre - 17 de Noviembre, 2005.

Coste: 45$ para 6 semanas, 3 noches a la semana.

Examen de nivel: 6 de Octubre a las 7:30. Education building, habitación 115.

Más información en:


----------



## suzzzenn

nam.c said:
			
		

> Do you need korean susan?


 
Hi Nam, 
Yes, I think it would be helpful to have the translation in Korean. There is a large Korean community here. I appreciate your help. 

I got a call from someone who wants the flyer in Urdu! Does anyone know Urdu?


----------



## suzzzenn

> Aprenda inglés en la Universidad!
> Cursos para principiantes, intermedios y avanzados.


 

Gracias cochagua!


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Suzen (sorry about all the missing letters ),

Do you need yet more languages? You could raise up a multi-translation. I could help you with German, but only if you want.


----------



## suzzzenn

Thank you Who, but I don't need German. I am trying to reach groups of recent immigrants in my area. The last wave of German immigration was decades ago!

Susan


----------



## giuseppe

Hi,Susan
I think I can help you with the chinese version. In shanghai we write in simplified chinese characters and read in both forms. For mainlanders the traditional characters are what we were still using 30 years ago so it won't be a problem for us to recognize them. The natives in Taiwan, HK or Macau, however, might not feel quite used to reading simplified characters.
So I give both versions of translation. I hope they'll help you.

Learn English at the University!
到大学里学习英语！
到大學裏學習英語！

Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes
开设初级班、中级班和高级班
開設初級班、中級班和高級班

Who: Everybody is welcome
招生对象：欢迎任何人士参加
招生對象：歡迎任何人士參加

When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. 
上课时间：2005年10月10日至11月17日每周二、周三、周四晚7:15～8:45。
上課時間：2005年10月10日至11月17日每週二、週三、週四晚7:15～8:45。

Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. 
学费：每周三个晚上，共六周，计45美元。
學費：每週三個晚上，共六週，計45美元。

Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. 
分级测试：10月6日上午7:30在教学楼(Education Building)115室。
分級測試：10月6日上午7:30在教學樓(Education Building)115室。

For more information: 
更多信息请咨询：
更多資訊請查詢：

For "Education building" I gave the chinese explanation but still kept the english version in parentheses because i believe the official english name of the building may not have its chinese equivalent and people call it only in english. In this case the litteral translation may not be something wise to guide foreigners or immigrants.

Have a good day!


----------



## suzzzenn

Thanks Giuseppe, 

I appreciate your help. 
Susan


----------



## Inara

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> *Learn English at the University!*
> *Уроки АНГЛИЙСКОГО при Университете!*
> *Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes*
> *Начальный, Средний и Продвинутый уровни*
> 
> *Who: Everybody is welcome*
> *Для всех желающих*
> 
> 
> *When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. *
> *Расписание уроков: Вторник, Среда и Четверг, с 19:15 до 20:45.*
> *С 10 октября по 17 ноября.*
> 
> *Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. *
> *Стоимость обучения: $45 [6 недель, три дня в неделю]*
> 
> *Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. *
> *Предварительный экзамен: 6 октября в 19:30. В здании "Education Building", комната 115*
> 
> *For more information*:
> *По всем вопросам обращаться: к [person] /в [place] /по телефону [telephone number] /по адресу [address]*
> 
> 
> Susan


 
Hi Susan! This is Russian
I put literally: "in the building 'Educational Building' " because I thought it must be a name of the building.
At the end, depending by which means one may obtain more information you should choose between:
*к [if you you are going to write a name of a person of contact]*
*в [if you put room 12, such a building or alike]*
*по телефону [if you give a telephone number]*
*по адресу [if you write an address or e-mail]*

if in doubt, just ask 

Inara


----------



## suzzzenn

Inara, Thank you so much! I just want to check one thing. I meant to say that the placement test is going to take place at 7:30 *PM.  *Could you let me know if that would change your translation? Thanks, Susan


Giuseppe,could you also check the line about the placement test and change it to say 7:30 *PM* instead of 7:30 in the morning? Thanks! 

I am already getting positive feedback on the flyers. People appreciate the effort!


----------



## Whodunit

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Inara, Thank you so much! I just want to check one thing. I meant to say that the placement test is going to take place at 7:30 *PM. *Could you let me know if that would change your translation? Thanks, Susan


 
No, it wouldn't change Inara's translation. She wrote "с 19:15 до 20:45" (which means "from 7:15 to 8:45 PM") and not "с 7:15 до 8:45" (which would mean "from 7:15 to 8:45 AM").


----------



## imast

*hello.  Here is the Japanese version.  I assumed the placement test is at 7:30 p.m., not a.m.*

*Ikuko*



*Learn English at the University!
Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes*
*大学で英語を学びませんか！*
*初級、中級、上級クラスとあります。*


*Who: Everybody is welcome*
*対象：どなたでも歓迎です。*

*When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. *
*日時：クラスは2005年10月10日から11月１７日の間の火、水、木曜日　午後7時15分から８時４５分まで*

*Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. *
*費用：週３日６週間で４５ドル*

*Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. *
*クラス分けのテスト：　１０月６日　午後７時半　Education Buildingのルーム115*

*For more information*: 
*情報のお問い合わせはこちらまで：*


----------



## giuseppe

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Inara, Thank you so much! I just want to check one thing. I meant to say that the placement test is going to take place at 7:30 *PM. *Could you let me know if that would change your translation? Thanks, Susan
> 
> 
> Giuseppe,could you also check the line about the placement test and change it to say 7:30 *PM* instead of 7:30 in the morning? Thanks!
> 
> I am already getting positive feedback on the flyers. People appreciate the effort!


 
Learn English at the University!
到大学里学习英语！
到大學裏學習英語！

Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes
开设初级班、中级班和高级班
開設初級班、中級班和高級班

Who: Everybody is welcome
招生对象：欢迎任何人士参加
招生對象：歡迎任何人士參加

When: Classes will be Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights from 7:15-8:45. October 10-November 17, 2005. 
上课时间：2005年10月10日至11月17日每周二、周三、周四晚7:15～8:45。
上課時間：2005年10月10日至11月17日每週二、週三、週四晚7:15～8:45。

Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week. 
学费：每周三个晚上，共六周，计45美元。
學費：每週三個晚上，共六週，計45美元。

Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115. 
分级测试：10月6日晚上7:30在教学楼(Education Building)115室。
分級測試：10月6日晚上7:30在教學樓(Education Building)115室。

For more information: 
更多信息请咨询：
更多資訊請查詢：


i've sent you a private message yesterday giving the corrected version. may be the system worked a little bit slowly

Have a nice day!


----------



## trinhminhgiang

*VIETNAMESE VERSION:

Học tiếng Anh tại Trường !
*_Learn English at the University!_*

Các lớp Sơ cấp, Trung cấp và Cao cấp
* _Beginning, Intermediate and Advanced Classes_

*Đối tượng: Tất cả mọi người*
_Who: Everybody is welcome_

*Thời gian: 19h15 - 20h45 các tối Thứ 3, Thứ 4 và Thứ 5*
_ When: 7:15-8:45, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights_*
từ **10/10 đến 17/11/2005.*
_October 10-November 17, 2005._*

Học phí: $45 / 6 tuần, 3 buổi / 1 tuần.
* _Cost: $45 for 6 weeks, 3 nights a week._

*Kiếm tra đầu vào: lúc 7h30, ngày 6/10/2005, tại Education Building, room 115.*
_Placement test: October 6th at 7:30. Education Building, room 115._

*Thông tin khác xin liên lạc:*
_For more information:_


----------



## suzzzenn

Dear Imast and Trinhminhgiang, 

Thank you so much! I appreciate your taking the time to do this. 

Susan


----------



## trinhminhgiang

You're welcome,  Susan. Glad to know you !

Giang.


----------



## imast

You're very welcome.  Anytime!


----------



## Inara

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> Inara, Thank you so much! I just want to check one thing. I meant to say that the placement test is going to take place at 7:30 *PM. *Could you let me know if that would change your translation? Thanks, Susan
> 
> 
> Giuseppe,could you also check the line about the placement test and change it to say 7:30 *PM* instead of 7:30 in the morning? Thanks!
> 
> I am already getting positive feedback on the flyers. People appreciate the effort!


hello Suzzenn!
my original version is ok, it says "19:30" because that is the way to write "7:30 pm" en russian  
inara


----------

